# Entrapment, engelsk-norsk



## NellyAndrea

Jeg har en setning som lyder: "His lawyer's already screaming entrapment."

Hvilket ord er det naturlig å oversette entrapment med på norsk?


----------



## oskhen

NellyAndrea said:


> Jeg har en setning som lyder: "His lawyer's already screaming entrapment."
> 
> Hvilket ord er det naturlig å oversette entrapment med på norsk?



Den norske ekvivalenten er "politiprovokasjon", ifølge resultatene av mitt detektivarbeid på wikipedia. For jeg antar det er snakk om juridiske termer her?


----------



## NellyAndrea

Ja, det er det det er snakk om. Bakgrunnen er en mann som har blitt arrestert etter at politiet har gitt seg ut for å være kunde i en narkotikahandel.

Men hvordan ville du brukt ordet for å få det til å gli lett inn i en tekst? Forslag...?

_Advokaten hans roper allerede om at det er politiet som har fremprovosert handlingen, hendelsen, den kriminelle udåden, ?_

Finnes det en bestemt måte å uttrykke akkurat den setningen på norsk (det er en skjønnlitterær tekst)?


----------



## oskhen

NellyAndrea said:


> Ja, det er det det er snakk om. Bakgrunnen er en mann som har blitt arrestert etter at politiet har gitt seg ut for å være kunde i en narkotikahandel.
> 
> Men hvordan ville du brukt ordet for å få det til å gli lett inn i en tekst? Forslag...?
> 
> _Advokaten hans roper allerede om at det er politiet som har fremprovosert handlingen, hendelsen, den kriminelle udåden, ?_
> 
> Finnes det en bestemt måte å uttrykke akkurat den setningen på norsk (det er en skjønnlitterær tekst)?




Tja... "Advokaten hans har allerede skreket opp om (?) at politiet har fremprovosert gjerningen" - ? "fremprovosert situasjonen"?

Du kan ikke bare bruke "poltiprovokasjon", da?


----------



## NellyAndrea

_Advokaten hans roper allerede politiprovokasjon._

Jo, jeg kan egentlig det. Det enkle er ofte det beste ;-)


----------



## oskhen

NellyAndrea said:


> _Advokaten hans roper allerede politiprovokasjon._
> 
> Jo, jeg kan egentlig det. Det enkle er ofte det beste ;-)



Lurer på om jeg ville brukt "skriker opp om poltiprovokasjon". Det virker litt mindre oversatt fra engelsk.


----------



## NellyAndrea

Jeg tar forslagene med meg, og så ser jeg når jeg har helheten foran meg.
Takk.


----------



## Grefsen

NellyAndrea said:


> Det enkle er ofte det beste ;-)


Veldig sant!   

Tusen takk for å starte denne interessante emnet og velkommen til nordiske språkforumet *NellyAndrea!*


----------



## NellyAndrea

Takk, Grefsen. Jeg er veldig glad for at jeg har funnet forumet


----------

